

Iran Unfetters Cellphones, and the Pictures Start Flowing - tehrania
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/03/world/asia/iran-speeds-up-cellphone-connections.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
ZeroGravitas
I remember many years ago someone comparing a photo spread in TIME on Iran,
which was all moody black and white shots of murals of martyrs, and Flickr
photos from Iran, which was people having fun at the beach etc.

